# shorted stereo!!



## SentraHawaii (Jan 1, 2004)

this is kinda weird but i was doing some work on my head unit and the some how shorted out, well i'm checkin the fuses and everything and replacing the burnt out ones but then all of a sudden the fuse located under the audio fuse (which is the interior light fuse) shorts out, now no matter what i do it shorts out, i unhook the battery then replace the fuse and as soon as it's hookup up again it shorts out! and i still have to power going to the stereo! any suggestions??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

suggesting: uplug the battery before working on your car 

try using a fuse 1 size up of the recommended amount, it will hopefully let enough juice thru to get hte job done without shorting anything else out and not blow the fuse... 

Dont pull fuses with your battery hooked up and dont work on electrical stuff with your battery hooked up... you'll end up with bad news.


----------



## SentraHawaii (Jan 1, 2004)

no even a large fuse still shorts out, then theres also the problem that with all the fuses replaced theres still no power going to the stereo!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

somewhere in the stereo, a positive wire is hitting a ground...simple as that...find it and tape it up... :fluffy:


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

Never go with a larger fuse..Thats asking for trouble. There is no reason to disconnect the battery to change a fuse unless maybe if its the airbag fuse....Did you cut the harness to put in the radio... If not unplug the radio and see if it still blows


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

are you sure? I've blown fuses plugging them in... but maybe I'm just not good at it  I unplug my battery every time I work on the car just for safe measure anyway. have you checked the fuse on the back of your head unit?


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

A positive lead is hitting a ground (any metal back there). This happened when i was hooking up my neons and they would stay on even with the switch in the off position. Go back, pull the radio, and check your positive leads.


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

Yes it is a good idea to disconnect the battery when working on the car but no need to when replacing fuses..I would unplug the radio and see if it still happens. I think the Dome light fuse also is for the radio backup (clock). If it is dead most radios wont come on...What kind of radio is it and how did you hook it up. Is it OEM or aftermarket?
Did you cut the factory wires and splice them or use an adaptor plug??


----------



## nchara1 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi,

The same thing happened to me 5 minutes ago. The stereo is shorted. Now, it might have just blown the fuse. Problem is, I do not know which is the audio fuse. Do you guys know which one is the audio fuse? Is there a Fuse panel piicture that I can refer to? I have a 96 Pathfinder?

Thanks,
Noel.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

There is no specific fuse for the radio, I'm pretty sure the one that the radio is wired off of controls all the lights inside and everything. If all those work but the radio doesn't, then chances are you blew the radio. Does it come on at all?


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

If you don't wana screw around with finding which fuse is blown, get the ones that glow when they blow! Really handy, all you do is pull the panel and there it is glowing at you. Try and replace the blown fuse (just pull all of them, it isn't THAT hard) without the stereo plugged in.


----------

